# What Can I Do With My Dodge 2500



## PACMAN (Sep 25, 2003)

Okay, call me stupid, but I took my wife to the dealership to buy a dodge neon, and ended up buying a Dodge 2500 Hemi 4x4. I wanted to save money on Gas with the neon, but couldnt get the big dodge truck out of my mind. Anyways, A few years ago I thought about getting a truck and plowing snow, now I have a truck and really considering buying a plow to make some money this winter. The truck came with a "snow plow prep group" not sure exactly what it consist of.I am really thinking of putting my truck to use besides just picking up groceries..I know, I know research before I buy, but my question to you guys is, is this truck good enough to plow snow or should I have gotten a 3500? Also will snow plowing cut down the life of my truck? I can just picture this thing with a plow and salter on the back. Is my dodge up to par for plowing snow? Thanks!


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

Yes, plow snow with it. Lots of us use 1/2 tons. I would have to say your truck will be fine.

Mark K

Welcome to plowsite:waving:


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

You will definitely be fine, without a doubt. Being that its a 2500 series, its a 3/4 ton truck. What cab and bed configuration is it and what motor and trans does it have? Good luck with the new truck and welcome to PlowSite! Mike :waving:


----------



## PACMAN (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey thanks for the Welcome! My truck has the 5.7 Hemi and Automatic trans 4x4 6 ft box. Hoping to make a little extra cash this winter. im gonna search this site for tips on getting started, such as what kind of plow to get and how much to charge.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Welcome to Plowsite.

It will plow just fine.


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Welcome to Plowsite... We gotta see some pics of this thing:redbounce


----------



## PACMAN (Sep 25, 2003)

Okay heres a pic of my truck before I load is up with equiptment, hope this works!


----------



## PACMAN (Sep 25, 2003)

Okay heres one of the engine. im not the best photographer..


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

Nice looking truck:waving: 

Congrats,
Mark K


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Beautiful truck! Good luck with it, shes a real beauty. I see your neighbor has a new one too in the background, who copied who??  Mike :waving:


----------



## PACMAN (Sep 25, 2003)

Good eye Mike! My neighbors had theirs first, they have a spoiler on the back and looks real pretty, mine has the HEMI and the Big Heavy Duty Suspension  You know Dodge is coming out with the DODGE RAM SRT with the Viper Motor, but I can barely afford the gas in this beast  !! I work for Chrysler so the employee discount helped out!! Im hoping to have my job for a few more years, but preparing for other alternatives if mine hits the fan. I might look to work for someone else to learn the business before venturing out on my own, what do you guys think?


----------



## Clean Cut Lawns (Oct 11, 2002)

Becoming a sub is a good way to learn. i would give that a shot first then go out on your own.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

Problem is the SRT Ram isn't for plowing and doing a man's work. It's a show truck with speed/performance in mind. You won't see one of those pretty boys at a job site unless the owner is a complete tea cup! I'm glad to see, Pacman, that you chose to work your truck and give honor to what a heavy duty work truck is really about. Afterall, the road is full of empty performance ½-tons dressed to "look the part" of serious business. A Z-71 w/ non-functional hoodscoops, oversized tires, and a squirting Calvin decal comes to mind!


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

pacman what part of detroit are you in??


----------



## PACMAN (Sep 25, 2003)

Im downriver Lincoln Park.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

ok we run out of livonia,detroit..also very nice rig pacman...


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Very nice truck pacman! Go for a 8ft plow. Boss, fisher, western, Meyer, curtis, all the big name plows would be good for your truck. make sure you get Some pics of it when the plow is installed


----------

